# Hoppies: Do u have a hobby?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

curiosity!!

it seems that most SASs have good hobbies,, not just watchingh TV like ,,,,:no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Origami, beading, drawing, painting, accruing debt, and studying ancient history and theology.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't have one at the moment.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Sleeping is the main one. It takes up a lot of my time!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Computers, photography, cooking, woodworking, games and drumming (Although it's just in rock Band)


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

getting high alone then sleep all day


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Outdoors and indoors.

I devour a lot of media- movies, tv shows, books, and video games. I also spend a lot of time on the internet. With all of that, it's really important to get some fresh air so I like to go for walks daily, I also like to camp and garden a bit in the summer.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnets.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Working out, listening to music, video games, movies, smoking weed, smoking weed, & smoking weed.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Not really anymore, I lost interest in all of the hobbies I used to enjoy.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, hoppies.

Writing (especially on typewriters). Reading lots of books. Music. Checking out different typewriters. Walking around in wooded areas. Animal science (especially nutrition and reproduction aspects). That's it for now. I am, however, starting to have this odd fascination with guns. But anyway, if it weren't for my hobbies I wouldn't feel like living anymore. My hobbies feel better than human interaction most of the time.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Not really. Unless you count reading, or playing trivia games to be hobbies.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Photography!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoppies...such a cute word. I love seeing this thread just for that word...makes me smile.

My hobbies are cooking, photography, reading, and I would love to get into painting. I have time for none of them at the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not a hoppy, but I'll answer anyway.

Music (I like practicing on my guitar), exercise, computer stuff (writing programmes and all, it's a chore when I have to do it at my job but personal projects are fun!)


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

uhmmm no. I don't have time for a hobby lol. In my spare time (on the rare occasions that I have it not late at night like right now) I spend time with my kiddo, and if he's asleep I'll usually watch a movie.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> curiosity!!
> 
> it seems that most SASs have good hobbies,, not just watchingh TV like ,,,,:no


 Why can't watching TV be a hobby?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> Why can't watching TV be a hobby?


watching TV don't add/improve anything in ur lkife!!!!:|


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

Gardening. I only have pots of plants, but ohh, I long for a plot of land. I also used to play Pathfinder (like D&D), but I quit due to my SA... which was very sad. However, my boyfriend found a group and they want me to join.. so well.. I love playing, just not when my SA interferes! :mum So hopefully I'll be able to actually play this time and not just sit there awkwardly.

I think that's it, really. I love shopping, buuut I question whether or not that's actually a hobby. :b And video gaming tooo!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Hobbies: Sims games, internet forums, kitten rescue, chainmailling, sometimes knitting and crochet if I can sit still long enough.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My hobbies - Piano, reading, writing, cooking, these forums, finding new music for my ipod, being silly, and studying history and philosophy. 

Lately I've been focusing on my piano because I'm taking some music courses at uni next year. However, I haven't really had any time to really enjoy any hobbies because of work, relationships, and such.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Outdoor: Horseback riding
Indoor: Bikram yoga, writing, reading


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I like doodling and colouring in. Reading. Walking. Music listening. Museums.

I'd say watching football but that probably comes under watching tv because I haven't been to a game for ages.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I love hiking


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Is drinking a hobby? Music? TV? Film?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have no hoppies.




I am lucky enough to live next to the beach, so I surf a good bit. Also exercising, playing music, reading. And competitive napping, I'll beat you!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

One thing I always have is a hobby. I get really bored if I don't. Hobbies take up a a very large portion of my life. I make music right now and want to get back into working out but waiting on equipment and injuries to heal. If I don't have a hobby I find one very fast naturally.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

painting/doodling, playing the piano, cooking, and the occasional running that I promised I would start again this summer but still slacking on. And maybe haircutting too, but I can only practice that when people actually let me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't always have time for hobbies.. as far as interests they are fairly flexible and ever changing..

Currently trying pencil drawing/sketching (inspired by a poster here), reading short stories, juggling random objects (which is great for improving hand-eye coordination), astronomy, cooking, learning to play the keyboard, a few sports, exercise, learning about science (biology, health, neuroscience, history, archaeology/paleontology, animal science), investing, video games (thankfully, not as addicted as before ).


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The only activity I do at the moment that I would call a hobby is playing tennis. I don't count passive things like listening to music or watching movies or even playing video games etc. I used to write/play music. Hopefully again one day...


----------



## Optimus6128 (Mar 24, 2012)

I used to think that I have not enough hobbies because I only had one or two true hobbies (as something different that defines who you are) and didn't consider the other common stuff everybody does as hobbies (going for a walk, listening to music, watching tv, etc, everybody does that). And then someone who found my primary hobby (computer programming) boring would say in a robotic manner "You know, you should find more interests, you should have more hobbies." or something like that. But if it wasn't computer programming but was something he could relate like "playing the guitar" he would never have said that. And I was seeing profiles from other people that had at least 3-4 hobbies on the list but I couldn't put any because I was thinking it too much and I didn't considered complete hobbies the other things I like to do. And I found one more I could add it was still geeky and I would still get the same answer.

But this is a lie. I realized I have more interesting hobbies than most other people. The guys who tell me that I don't have hobbies just don't like my hobbies and if you ask them about their hobbies they are typical stuff like the things I wrote about above (going out, to the gym, etc..). But is this a competition of who has more hobbies? Are we trying to fill this gap, to defend ourselves against the notion that we are "normal" with several hobbies? Most "normal" people don't really have hobbies. I regret that I listen to these people and that I worried about these things in the past.

As for my hobbies, I had written something here in my blog. I think my most prevalent that defines me are my demoscene/programming life and then my obsession with paranormal phenomena and especially UFOlogy. The rest of them are things I sometimes like a lot to do like hiking, blogging, gaming, etc. There are also few things I'd like to be my new hobbies, especially astronomy. And a list of things I do but everybody does and couldn't be considered hobbies except if you are doing it in a special way.

But yes, even if you don't feel like having any hobbies, you shouldn't thing it's bad because it's considered abnormal when you are just not in the mood. You might find something that you naturally like doing but till then nobody should tell you in your face that you are boring or that you should have hobbies because it's the right thing to do. The right thing to do is what you feel doing, what naturally interests you.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Mainly indoor stuff right now, I like reading, drawing, TV, movies, exercise, music, when I do go out it is usually for walks in the woods where it is quiet and away from people.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Reading, gardening, drawing, computer games, finding and drinking different types of tea


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

My hobbies are too shamefully nerdy to discuss publicly.

That's right, they're too nerdy to openly discuss in an internet forum. Wrap your brain around _that _one.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Don't hardly have time for any.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Define hoppy. *raises eyebrow* xD

But yeah, generally just watching tv, going online, watching anime, playing with animals, gaming, reading, movies... the only outdoorsy things I like to do is walking and travelling, and other stuff if people convince me xD


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I like to go cruising late at night, when there is barely anybody on the road, and it's hot outside (doesn't happen as often as I would like due to my current schedule). I also like to play video games, but after playing WoW for years and then quitting, I have yet to find a game that can really measure up.


----------



## Intallekt (Apr 11, 2012)

I like going hiking and camping and stuff, the night / daytime sky is very interesting to me, I enjoy a lot of random things outside, writing music when I can, reading, writing, photography.
Not really a big fan of television, but I do like watching movies if I am bored.


----------



## jordan3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Listening to music is the main thing I do


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

mus said:


> I also used to play Pathfinder


Pathfinder is awesome. The books cost a fortune, but it's still quite an experience. I still own several 3rd Edition D&D books, which were the basis for Pathfinder.

When role-playing games are played right, it's almost like you're writing a novel with a group.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No "hoppies" but I do have a few hobbies.

Fishing, hiking, camping...all outdoorsy stuff.

Computers and internet. DVDs. Reading...a lot.

I LOVE pets but don't have one at the moment.


----------

